# انتهاء فترة احتفالات و مسابقات الميلاد



## My Rock (7 يناير 2009)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

بداية نهنئي الجميع بالاعياد المجيدة و مرة اخرى نتمنى للجميع سنة مليئة بالبركات و النِعم السماوية

حان وقت الاعلان عن انتهاء فترة الاحتفالات بالاعياد المجيدة, هذه الفترة الذي قضينا خلالها وفي منتديات الكنيسة وقتاً رائعاً مليئ بالمشاركات الروحية الخاصة بالميلاد المجيد, ميلاد السيد المسيح و تجسد الله الكلمة. هذه السنة شهدنا فيها تضاعفاً كبيراً في التفاعل و المشاركة في قسم منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) حيث فاقت عدد مشاركاتكم فيه ال 10000 مشاركة في فترة شهر الاعياد فقط. هذا التفاعل و هذه البهجت اضافت رونقاً خاصاً لفترة الاعياد, فشكراً لكل قلم ساهم في كتابة موضوع و رد, شكراً لمجهودكم الرائع لاضافة هذا الرونق في هذه الفترة المهمة من حياتنا في كل سنة.

حان الوقت ايضاً ان ننهي فترة مسابقات اعياد الميلاد, و بها سنغلق قسم منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) من تقبل اي موضوع جديد لكي نراجع المواضيع السابقة المرشحة للمسابقة و اختيار الفائز منها. المنافسة هذه السنة اكبر من السنين الماضية فعدد المشاركات و المواضيع تزايد بشكل مضاعف, لذلك سيحتاج التصنيف و الاختيار الاعلان عن الفائز وقتاً و جهداً اكبر.

تم اعادة افتتاح الاقسام الحوارية

*الاسئلة و الاجوبة*
*الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية*
*منتدى الحوار الأسلامي* 
​ 
تم ارجاع شكل المنتدى لشكله الطبيعي مع انتهاء الاحتفالات و المسابقات.

سنترك قسم منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) مفتوحاً لتقبل ردودكم في المواضيع الموجودة مسبقاً الى حين اعلاننا عن الفائزين الثلاثة في المسابقة ( و عدها سنقوم بغلق و اخفائ القسم و افتتاحه مجدداً في الاعياد القادمة), لكن القسم لن يستقبل اي موضوع جديد.

في هذه السنة الجديد لنا خطط توسيعية و تحديثات كثيرة سنعلن عنها في وقتها, فليبارك الرب خطواتنا و يعطينا نعمة و بركة في هذه السنة لنعلن مجده في اركان المسكونة.

مرة اخرى, كل عام و انتم بالف خير و سنة جديدة سعيدة مع المسيح و نِعِمِهِ و بركاته السماوية.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2009)

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك
وحقيقى كانت فتره جميله  و مواضيع الميلاد السنه دى كانت اكتر من رائعه
عقباااال كل سنه يا رب وتكون بمواضيع أكتر وبأعضاء أكتر  وربنا يبارك كل أعمالك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة وأنت طيب ياروووووووك

وربنا يزيد فى المواضيع والمشاركات اضعاف الاضعاف السنة اللى جايه 

وربنا يبارك مجهوداااااااااتك *​


----------



## Aksios (7 يناير 2009)

كل سنة و الجميع بخير
عيد ميلاد مجيد للجميع
ربنا يبارك هذه السنة امين​


----------



## فادية (7 يناير 2009)

*كل  سنة  وكلنا  طيبييييييييييييييييين  وينعاد  علينا الميلاد  بالسلام  والامن  والمحبة *
*كل سنة  وانت  طيب  يا زعيمنا  العزيز*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2009)

اعاده الله علينا جميعا" بالخير والبركات السماوية

وعلى منتدانا الحبيب بقيادة الادارة الحكيمة

وعلى رأسها  ماي روك

سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا ماى روك والمنتدى كله بخير
فعلا الاحتفالات بالاعياد السنة دى كانت جميلة جدا من موضوعات وروح جميلة فى المنتدى وتأملات وردود تحفة جدا بجد
ويارب السنة الجاية تكون أجمل وباعضاء أكتر وموضوعات اكتر كمان​


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2009)

*كل سنه يا زعيم*
*المنتدى فى هذا الشهر*
*كان رائعا كعادته دائما*
*مفيش علاوه على الماشى*​


----------



## candy shop (7 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك 

وبجد كان شهر جميل والمواضيع جميله جدااااا

وكل سنه والكل بخير ​


----------



## Tabitha (8 يناير 2009)

بجد كانت فترة جميلة جدا
كل سنة وانت بالف خير وسعادة يا زعيم 
كل سنة وكل أعضاء منتدى الكنيسة طيبين​
:sami73:​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك مع المسيح ديما*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم

كانت فترة جميلة وعدت بسرعة

حسينا بفرحة العيد مع بعض كانت من اجمل ايام السنة

ينعاد على الجميع بالخير و بالبركة و السعادة​


----------



## totty (8 يناير 2009)

*كل سنه وزعيمناااااا طيب

وكل سنه وكل عضو وكل مشرف فى المنتدى طيبييييييين*​


----------



## badir_koko (8 يناير 2009)

*كانت فترة جميلة و استفدت منها كتير.
شكرا روك على المجهودات الجبارة اللي بتبدلها للمنتدى.
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري.​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (8 يناير 2009)

*روك *
*كل سنه واحنا مع يسوع وثابتين فيه *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويكافئك عليه كتير*
*ونكون جزء حي من جسد المسيح ونكون وحده واحده تبدا من هنا بدون طوائف ولا صراعات*
*ونكون في يسوع ويسوع في وسطينا *
*احنا كلنا واسقين انه هو معانا وعايش فينا ماهو قال ان اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثه بأسمي هناك اكون معكم وشوف احنا كا الف مجتمعين علي اسم يسوع ربنا يتمجد معانا ويحمي منتدانا ويكبر بينا وفينا ويحميك ويثبتك فيه وتكون جوه حضنه الدافي عل طول كل سنه وانت مع يسوع*


----------



## max mike (8 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم وكل المسيحيين بخير

وربنا يعوضك على مجهوداتك الرائعة

سلام المسيح معاك*


----------



## grges monir (8 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك يا زعيم احلى منتدى على النت ولكل المشرفين اللىشاركوا بمواضيع فعلا اكثر من رائعة لكن لى طلب خلى القسم مفتوح لبعد عيد الغطاس عايزين مواضيع وتأملات عنة زى ما شفنا عن الميلاد وشكرا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك 

وسنه سعيده علينا جميعنا 

حقيقى كان شهر جميل جدا حسينا بفرحه العيد 

واستفدنا كتير من المواضيع الروحيه 

فى قسم الاعياد 

ربنا يديمها علينا فرحه ويجعل ايامنا كلها اعياد وفرحه ​


----------



## صوت الرب (8 يناير 2009)

> تم اعادة افتتاح الاقسام الحوارية
> 
> الاسئلة و الاجوبة
> الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
> منتدى الحوار الأسلامي


30:30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## مارو&بوجى (8 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وكل المنتدى طيبن وفى اذدهار من سنه لسنه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 يناير 2009)

كانت فترة حلوة اوى ربنا يخليك لينا ياروك 

ويباركلنا فيك وفى المنتدى كل سنة وانت طيب

والكل بخير 

يلا بقى قول اسمى فى الفائزين


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك*
*وفعلا كانت فترة فى منتهى الروعة والجمال*
*شكرا ليك يا روك على مجهودك الرائع وبشكر على المشرفين والاعضاء *
*وسنة جديدة سعيدة علينا كللللللنا*
*كل سنة والمنتدى كلة بخير *​


----------



## veansea (8 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا بابا روك
وكل سنه واحنا طيبين
وعقبال كل سنه


----------



## الوداعة (8 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة و حضرتك بخير يا ريس ،
و كل سنة و كنيستنا كبيرة و شامخة ،
و كل سنة و أعضاء و مشرفين المنتدى بخير ،
وصدقنى يا روك كانت فترة جميلة أوى ، 
عرفتنا على أحلى أصدقاء و أخوات ، ربنا يبارك فيك روك و فى جميع أعضاء المنتدى . 
و كل سنة و احنا جميعاً بخير .











*​


----------



## botros_22 (8 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## جيلان (8 يناير 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم عقبال كل سنة
ربنا يبارك فى المنتدى اكتر واكتر*


----------



## ASTRO (9 يناير 2009)

*بصراحة كانت فترة جميلة ربنا يعيدها على الجميع بالخير*


----------



## faris sd4l (9 يناير 2009)

*منتظرين جديد المنتدى يا روك
ربنا يباركك و يبارك كل شخص بيساهم برقي هالمنتدى الأكتر من رائع

سلام المسيح*​


----------



## zezza (9 يناير 2009)

كل سنة و كل المنتدى و الاعضاء بالف خير و سلام  و ليك يا زعيم

و ربنا يبارك فيه اكتر و اكتر 

و يكون سبب نعمة و بركة لناس كتير زى ما كان سبب بركة ليا

دايما فى تقدم و اذدهار بشفاعة ام النور و صلواتها 

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين


----------



## vetaa (10 يناير 2009)

كانت فتره جميله قوى ربنا يعودها تانى بخير...وكل سنه وانت والكل بخيييييير......وفى انتظار فتره القيامه والصلب بقى قربنا


----------



## twety (10 يناير 2009)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك وكل الاعضاء طيبين وبخير وسلام ...فعلا مفيش شك كان شهر جميل وكل مواضيعه جميله ومفيدة جدا ... شكرا لتعبك وكل سنه وكلنا بخير


----------

